# Barracudas?



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey guys...I'm curious; what do you know about Barracudas? I was considering looking into starting a saltwater tank upon my return from the Middle East sometime next year.. And Barracudas definately sound like something I'd like to get to know a little better..

Any info/pictures would be appreciated!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

heres a link


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you just need a 1000g tank, and yeah your all set to house a barra or two


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

those are freakin ugly as hell!

ugghhh.... it looks like some crapped out silver turds


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

i have seen two other kind of them that dont get as big. i will try to find out 4 u this weekend. what the names are.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Can they be kept in captivity even? Since they need open waters for their swimming? Here is something better for you Skiloo, try an Orca, it would need a much smaller tank. Plus you could teach it tricks.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

BeansAranguren said:


> Can they be kept in captivity even? Since they need open waters for their swimming? Here is something better for you Skiloo, try an Orca, it would need a much smaller tank. Plus you could teach it tricks.


 lol


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I have caught barracuda's up to four feet long in the Florida keys, never heard of one kept in a tank :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

armac said:


> I have caught barracuda's up to four feet long in the Florida keys, never heard of one kept in a tank :laugh:


there available in trade..and are keepable for sometime..usually get them in around 8 inches..i owned one..a great barricuda name hell..great fish...you want see a fish hit prey with force ..barricuda is the fish.sucker use to split the feeders in half..awesome..fast and sleek..but unless you have thousandths of gallons to put them in..i don't recommand them.i bought one cause i always been interested in them and wanted to own one.had him for 8 months..i ended up trading him to a tattoo parlor (that had a 240) for some work done on my back.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys...Yeah, I went on to read last night how the juveniles alone require a minimum of 500gals...

So I'm sticking with Piranhas until I win the MegaMillions jackpot..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Skeelo said:


> Thanks for the input guys...Yeah, I went on to read last night how the juveniles alone require a minimum of 500gals...
> 
> So I'm sticking with Piranhas until I win the MegaMillions jackpot..










thank god u asked here first before investrining in one


----------

